# For Those Who Want Central Park Medical College



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

hey guys! tell me how many of you are waiting for central park medical college? how many of you have given the interview ? do tell your aggregates... so i can get idea about their merit... anyother information related to central park admissions will also be appreciated.... thanking in anticipation... reply people


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

Cpmdc is almost a done deal now they just have 5,6 seats left to be confirmed 

Thts all I have to share .... Other than that I have got the call from them they have given Friday to be the last day to pay the fee ... I do t Think I am gonna do that I m just not sure yet .. And my gag is 75.43

I hope I helped


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

AHAN GOOD....thanks for reply... what do you think do i have any chance there with 72% aggregate? how you can say that they are done with admissions...they are still taking interviews till next week.. tell me how you come to know that ? details please


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> AHAN GOOD....thanks for reply... what do you think do i have any chance there with 72% aggregate? how you can say that they are done with admissions...they are still taking interviews till next week.. tell me how you come to know that ? details please


A fund of my dad works there he said that"just a few seats are left

And u have a chance just wait till the end


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

then why they are taking interviews? can you privately message me his number.. please... plus what do you mean by till end.. like for how much days?


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

@Angry bird
did you gave their interview?
if yes then how did it went, i mean did they gave any hint of your admission or not?

- - - Updated - - -

In my opinion, as this was the first college that started their interviews and gave less days to submit their dues, this is the reason to why their seats are filled. they are not just looking at the uhs aggregate but on every aspect of student.


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> then why they are taking interviews? can you privately message me his number.. please... plus what do you mean by till end.. like for how much days?



well i think u enjoy a pretty gud chance of getting into CPMC . some ppl here r only misguiding others.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Hassan Babar 05 said:


> well i think u enjoy a pretty gud chance of getting into CPMC . some ppl here r only misguiding others.


how any idea about their merit?


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

There's no exact merit. If you impress them at the interview then you're in.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

how to impress then? yr they gave no clue


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

They told me right away at the interview. Just dress well, and be confident.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

whats your aggregate? are you talking about cpmc? cpmc dean said that they will tell later.....so i dont have any chance?


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

Last year the merit was around 65 or 67 %.  
i read this on facebook page of Central Parks Medical College.
Good thing about CPMC is Wapda Hospital. it is just like government hospital. major drawback is its location. 25 km from Kalma Chowk


----------



## smiling assassin (Oct 1, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> whats your aggregate? are you talking about cpmc? cpmc dean said that they will tell later.....so i dont have any chance?




angry bird, wts ur aggregate?....getting into central park is not tht difficult, so dont worry....if ur in 70s or even wid 69....
i was called for interview on the 1st week of prev month, had impressed the dean wid confidence and was asked to pay dues after few days.....a friend of mine wid aggregate of 80s was also told the same thing tht they will tell later abt the confirmation of admission..... so no need to worry


----------

